
Reckless campaign of cyber attacks by Russian military intel. service exposed - consumer451
https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/news/reckless-campaign-cyber-attacks-russian-military-intelligence-service-exposed
======
oldmancoyote
The problem with this is that no one cares. The announcement implicitly
appeals to a sense of outrage at the violation of ethical principles with the
presumption that such outrage would matter in some important way. It won't.
You can't accomplish anything with non-existant outrage. The only things that
matters in this theater are acts of violence in reprisal.

